# Finally put some roller brakes on my mid weight schwinn



## militarymonark (Apr 10, 2014)

So i installed this nexus 7 but I had no brakes. So found this roller brake for 25 bucks. It is one great brake. Now I can ride without crashing.


----------



## Tuna (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice setup.  Looks good, I am sure that it is nice to ride with 7 speeds.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 12, 2014)

Im kinda wishing i would have put it on a ballooner. It rides nice. I'll prob end up doing it later on down the road.


----------



## schwinnspastic (Apr 19, 2014)

The setup looks nice but since I have never used a roller brake I would like to know how well it works . So does it have good stoping power ?
Mark


----------

